

Mathematical fiction: Narrow Valley (1966) - walterbell
http://kasmana.people.cofc.edu/MATHFICT/mfview.php?callnumber=mf733

======
walterbell
This short story can be read at
[https://web.archive.org/web/20040813150700/http://www.scifi....](https://web.archive.org/web/20040813150700/http://www.scifi.com/scifiction/classics/classics_archive/lafferty3/lafferty31.html)

